
Living in a Real-Life Hobbit House - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/living-in-a-real-life-hobbit-house/
======
JoeAltmaier
That recumbent trike in the picture is $5000. So something doesn't add up.

~~~
wease54
Maybe he's "peddling" meth out of his hobbit hole.

